# Mistake With Server



## Omikron (Nov 12, 2010)

Hello,

Today i want to start my server and then comes this mistake:


```
ConnectDBCheckAuthAssertion failed: (m_pUsedList==NULL && "CDynamicPool::~CDynamicPool() - NOT Clear"), function CDynamicPool, file 
../../common/pool.h, line 41.
```


I hope you have an idea what i can do. 


Thx 

Omikron


----------



## DutchDaemon (Nov 12, 2010)

You will have to provide a lot more information than this stray error message. What server, what FreeBSD version, what software, and what circumstances are you talking about?


----------

